# Elbow report: not quite yet . . . .



## LRAD (Aug 13, 2009)

Headed out of Sportsman's on Good Friday. We had been watching the sea temps and chlorophyl shots the past few weeks, and there has been a nice, relatively warm (75 degree or so) line of blue water running right along the edge, and conditions looked about perfect at the Elbow. We managed to convince ourselves it was worth a shot, even this early, as work and family obligations will probably prevent another trip until June. 

Well, there was pretty blue water at the Elbow, but only a very narrow band, and nothing in it that we could entice with our spread. Water on either side of this narrow strip blended slowly into dark green - no defined rip that we could find. We threw out everything we had looking for wahoo, tuna, or an early dolphin. No luck, no action on the troll. There are some large patches of scattered grass out there, but we only saw only one small weedline and couldn't pull anything off of it. There were lots of portuguese men of war floating around, and some of them had bait under them. Saw several floating logs, but none even had any chicken dolphin on them. Didn't see many flyers but the ones we did see were all HUGE. We tried some high speed wahoo trolling with the same result. 

We did run over some nice structure on the way in that turned out to be covered up in mingos. We caught enough for all involved to have a dinner or two of fresh fish, then hit a couple more spots that yielded nothing but enormous red snapper. We probably caught two in the twenty pound range, such a shame to vent and release. 

Wasn't what we were hoping for, but the company was good, the beer was cold, and it sure beat work. Fish or no fish, it is always great to be out in the pretty water on a glorious spring day.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats what I'm talking about. A bad day fishing sure beats anyday at work.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Sounds a lot like just about every trolling trip I have ever done in April thru early May. Give it another 30days and it will be a different story. (I hope!!)


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*good report!*

Thanks for sharing, not really what I want to hear, hoing it gets better soon...


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

That's better than my good Friday was! Thanks for sharing and keep us posted.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

some days its just good to be on the water, glad you got a catch to go


----------



## PMACDIDDY (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the report. I've been itching to go. Glad to know I'm not missing anything yet.


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

I would have gone to. Never know unless you go. Hope to be skipping some whoos in a week or two.


----------

